# Video: Harvesting Flow Frames in France



## Camping La Chassagne (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello everyone,

For those interested in how flow frames harvesting works, here's a short video of our experiences of this year:






Cheers!


----------



## countryboyky (Jan 4, 2017)

Very cool to watch, thanks for sharing


----------

